

Goodnight Dune - eli_oat
http://goodnightdune.com

======
caseysoftware
I will start reading this to my son this week.

He's four months, that's not too old to start, is it?

------
dragonwriter
That's kind of weirdly awesome.

~~~
ropman76
That pretty much describes the Dune series...

------
deckar01
I would love to see the illustrations broken up into PNGs and subtly
transitioned when scrolled into view.

~~~
jjtony
I would love to buy hardcover book for my future child.

------
daxfohl
Not as cool as the original, which had a rabbit fishing for rabbits, and a
picture of the cow jumping over the moon inside the picture of the three
little bears sitting on chairs.

------
wehadfun
I guess I just don't understand

~~~
FigmentEngine
its based on a very famous childrens book
[http://withgoodreasonradio.org/2013/03/mindful-
children/](http://withgoodreasonradio.org/2013/03/mindful-children/) for some
reason the book is _very_ effective with children and getting them to sleeep

------
untothebreach
This is amazing, I donated :)

